# Sattel kaufen online oder Beraten lassen?



## NiBi8519 (29. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,
ich würde mal gerne wissen was Ihr so für Sattel fahrt und ob Ihr Euch habt beraten lassen oder online gekauft habt.

Ich habe das Problem das mir im Genitalbereich immer alles weh tut wenn ich paar Km abrocke.

Habe mir jetzt mal so 3 Modelle raus gesucht und würde gerne Eure Meinung dazu wissen oder ob jemand so was in der Art fährt.

1: Da jede Menge Platz in der Mitte ist denke ich das der super geeignet ist um lange auf dem Bike zu bleiben.
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=XTm3UJzwOtHWsgbEy4CgDw&ved=0CF8Q8wIwAQ

2:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=XTm3UJzwOtHWsgbEy4CgDw&ved=0CFsQ8wIwAA

3:
http://www.google.de/products/catal...X&ei=Zzm3UKTILsvRsgaGqIDoCQ&ved=0CF8Q8wIwATgK

Vlt hat ja jemand einfach nur nen Tipp parat oder so 

Lg Schranzi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. November 2012)

Kommt bisschen darauf an, was du fährst. Der SLK hat seeehr harte Ecken, wenn du technische Sachen fährst, wo du oft hinter den Sattel musst, siehst du nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich mißhandelt aus  Als ich mich das 1. Mal draufgesetzt habe, fand ich ihn ziemlich hart und unbequem, aber man sitzt sich schnell ein und es wird seltsamerweise von Tag zu Tag nicht schlimmer.
Sowas in der Art wie den 2. fahr ich jetzt auf meinem All-Mountain (Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow) und komme gut damit zurecht. Allerdings bin ich damit noch keinen Alpencross gefahren, max. 2-Tagestour oder halt Bikeurlaub.
Den 1. würd ich mir nicht kaufen, je größer das Loch, desto mehr Druck auf den schmalen Kanten.
Hast du schon mal probiert, die Sattelnase leicht abzusenken? Oft bringt das schon mal den entscheidenden Schritt nach vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (29. November 2012)

Hi Pfadfinderin 

danke für die Antwort!
Also mit den Ecken wäre nicht so das Problem da eine absenkbare Sattelstütze ansteht 

Der SLR gefällt mir auch mit am besten und ich könnte mit vorstellen das das passt- wie gesagt KÖNNTE!

Naja fahre halt ab und an leichte Trails sonst viel Waldwege und ab und an Straße wenn es sein muss.

Also die Sattelnase hab ich schon mal etwas nach unten gesenkt- hatte aber kein gutes Gefühl mehr beim fahren auf dem Bike.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. November 2012)

Also, ich hab auch im Sommer das gleiche Problem gehabt... Ich hab mir dann mehrere angeschaut bei den Händlern und bin dann welche Probe gefahren. Bei einem Händler hab ich den für einige Stunden ausleihen können, bei nem anderen größeren hab ich nen Testsattel gegen Kaution bekommen, den ich einige Tage testen durfte, auch im Gelände (Was bei dem einen Händler nicht ging, weil der keine Testsättel hatte und da sollte ich halt auf der Straße bleiben, damit der Sattel keinen Dreck abkriegt - was beim testen eines Sattels auf weniger das Problem ist... Ich hab mir dann halt auch nen Berg gesucht, weil ich bei längeren Anstiegen die Probleme hatte...
Beratung ist eine Sache, aber ich würd immer unbedingt ausprobieren, weil wir doch alle unterschiedlich gebaut sind und man da Erfahrungen nur bedingt teilen kann.
Letztlich bin ich beim (teureren) SQ-Lab 611 gelandet...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (29. November 2012)

Servus!

Sättel müssen zu Hintern passen, da hilft keine Beratung sondern nur das Ausprobieren. Wie es ist, wenn man sich seinen Allerwertesten vermessen läßt und danach dann den passenden Sattel bekommt, weiß ich nicht, das hab ich noch nicht gemacht. 
Wenn ich mir was neues suchen müßte, würd ich mir nen Händler suchen, der Sättel zur Probe verleiht und dann dort auch den passenden kaufen und nicht das Teil im Netz bestellen. Den Service solltem an schon honorieren. Den nächsten kann man sich dann im www ja günstig suchen...

Bei mir hatten wir es damals so gemacht, daß ich - glaube ich- 10 verschiedene Sättel für ne Runde um den Block aufs Rad geschraubt bekommen habe und 3 durften dann eine Woche mit in den Urlaub.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. November 2012)

Hi Mädels,

danke für Antworten 
Dann werde ich mal schauen ob die paar Geschäfte Sättel zum testen haben- hoffe doch sehr.

Mit dem vermessen habe ich auch gelesen aber das werde ich wohl auch nicht machen. Habe auch sonst nie Probleme was den Hintern betrifft, aber halt immer in dem anderen Bereich  

Nun gut ich werde mal schauen was in unserem Kaff so Möglich ist- da ich auf die Selle Sattel stehe hoffe ich das es auch welche bei uns gibt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. November 2012)

Naja, auch mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze musst du doch bei steilen technischen Abfahrten hinter den Sattel gehen! Ob das nun per Knopfdruck oder per Hand geht, ist ja erstmal für den Sattel egal. Aber probier´s selbst...
Ja, auch wenn der Sattel in der Breite prinzipiell passt, muss er doch auf den Po passen, das alleine sagt leider auch noch nichts.
Beim Roseversand kann man auch einige Sattelmodelle testen, ob der Selle Italia da dabei ist, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall kann man Terry dort testen, von denen ich einen auch ganz viele Jahre auf dem MTB hatte. Leider war er dann auch irgendwann durchgesessen


----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2012)

Kannst ja auch mal in den Bikemarkt schauen.

Ich habe seit ewigen Zeiten keinen Sattel mehr neu gekauft, sondern immer gebrauchte. wenn die mir nicht zu sagten wurden die gleich wieder verkauft. Meistens kommt man da plus/minus wieder raus.


----------



## Martina H. (29. November 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte die gleichen Probleme wie Du - fahre inzwischen den Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour - der ist schön breit 

Das Vermessen hilft zumindest für eine grobe Orientierung. Meine Sitzhöcker haben einen Abstand von 16 cm (und ich glaube mit Recht behaupten zu können, das ich nicht gerade "breit" gebaut bin) und mit diesem "Riesenabstand" hat es einfach keinen Sinn auf einem schmalen Sattel zu sitzen. Dann passiert nämlich genau das, was Dir so Schmerzen verursacht: es scheuert da, wo es nicht scheuern sollte 

Also macht das Vermessen (meiner Meinung nach) schon Sinn - ersetzt aber keinesfalls ein Probefahren und Ausprobieren. Der Sattel muss halt zum A... passen - sonst macht die schönste Tour keinen Spass. Jedes Gesäß ist anders und niemand kann Dir sagen, dieser Sattel passt Dir.

Der Tipp von Sickgirl ist gut - genau so bin ich auch auf meinen gekommen 

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück bei der Suche  (und drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es nicht allzu lange dauert "Deinen" Sattel zu finden)


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2012)

SQ LAb kannst du Sättel zum testen bekommen, das lohnt auf jedenfall. 

Ich bin mittlerweile bei Sättel von Specialized gelandet und bin super zufrieden. Aktuell fahre ich den Romnin auf dem MTB. Gutes gibt es auch von Phenom zu berichten. Ich denke die lohnen zum anschauen und probieren. 
Manche Geschäfte räumen auch eine Rückgabe innert 4 Wochen ein, und geben bis zu 80% des Kaufpreises zurück. Natürlich nur wenn der Sattel optisch und technisch in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Honigblume (30. November 2012)

Fahre von Specialized den Ruby (Phenom und noch nen anderer passten nicht).

Kann von online Käufen nur abraten, lieber ins Geschäft und probieren - probieren - probieren und dabei berücksichtigen, daß der Po nach vielem Probieren zwischendurch auch mal "Ruhe" braucht. Sonst kanns passieren, daß gar kein Sattel mehr passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (30. November 2012)

Hey immer mehr Antworten wie schön 
Also Eure Erfahrungen haben mich quasi umgestimmt und ich werde wohl wirklich zum Händler gehen.

Werde mir aber mal die hier genannten Sättel anschauen und vlt diese bei Gefallen auch testen 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## HSK-Lisa (30. November 2012)

besser probesitzen wäre mein tipp  erst nach zwei tagen mit jeweils drei stunden biketour zeigt sich, ob der sattel perfekt passt und nicht nur okay ist...

LG,
Lisi


----------



## samafa (6. April 2013)

Hi Schranzi85,
bist Du schon weiter mit deiner Sattelfrage?


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. April 2013)

Hi Sandra,

ich habe viel gelesen bzgl. den schmerzen etc etc die aufgetreten sind und habe dann in etwa gewusst was in Frage kommt. Habe dann doch online mir einen Sattel bestellt da mein Händler diesen nicht im Programm hatte.

Der passt wie die Faust aufs Auge 

Glück gehabt würde ich sagen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. April 2013)

Und welcher ist´s jetzt geworden?


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. April 2013)

Dieser hier: 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattel/Max-Flite-Gel-Flow-Sattel.html

Bin echt zufrieden. Da ich ab und an schon mal Km fresse brauchte ich was bequemes. 
Und bei Trails passt das ebenso da man den Sattel eh runter macht 

Grade die Aussparung macht sich bei mir sehr bemerkbar. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

